
Hand-Shaped iPhone Case, for Humans Who Prefer to Hold Hands With Their Phone - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2013/03/hand-shaped-iphone-case-for-humans-who-prefer-to-hold-hands-with-their-phone/
======
acomjean
creepy

